# Coffee Collective Walk In



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Some friends of mine are planning a trip to Copenhagen so I was showing them Coffee Collective and the original store on Jaegersborggade. Looked it up on their website for directions and noticed that you can "walk in" to the shop by google maps. Never seen this before.

http://coffeecollective.dk/bars/jaegersborggade/

Anyway quite cool and the people queuing out of the door brings back memories. The barista serving me when I went was painfully slow but in fairness it was probably the best coffee I have had, caveat: holiday factor in play!

PS. the kanelsnegle over the road at Meyers Bageri was also amazing.


----------

